# My 1st Loss......



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

This really sucks,yesterday i looked into my tank and noticed 1 of my baby reds half eaten.I cant figure out why because i keep them well fed,he did always stay to hisself so maybe he was weak or something.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just the nature of things man and nothing can prevent the inevitable sometimes. Sorry for your loss man but when shoals are your hobby it's not if but only a matter of when!


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Just the nature of things man and nothing can prevent the inevitable sometimes. Sorry for your loss man but when shoals are your hobby it's not if but only a matter of when!


Well i just lost another 1.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy sh*t man, how many you have left? What is the temp in there as I remember you saying you were going to drop it. That is crazy that they did another so quickly. But then again my redz when I transported them to a friends that was going to take care of them reduced a shoal of 6 to 2 within a week. That is pretty crazy losses for the last couple days for sure!


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah i dopped the temp from 82 to 78,this really sucks.I think getting them this small(2-3") isnt very smart,im going to try and get some 3"s(less causualties.

I also keep them well fed.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

RedSoxfan said:


> Yeah i dopped the temp from 82 to 78,this really sucks.I think getting them this small(2-3") isnt very smart,im going to try and get some 3"s(less causualties.
> 
> I also keep them well fed.


I feel that they are much less aggersive towards each other the smaller they are. However keep in mind that when they are 2-3 inches you should be feeding them more than once a day. Keeping the temp down will also reduce there agression. GL and dont get discouraged.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RedSoxfan said:


> This really sucks,yesterday i looked into my tank and noticed 1 of my baby reds half eaten.*I cant figure out why* because i keep them well fed,he did always stay to hisself so maybe he was weak or something.


Actually this is a relatively common behavior when talking about juvenile RBP's, it doesn't matter if they're well fed and kept in good quality conditions, it can happen anyway cause Pygos are unpredictable and highly cannibalistic at the eary stages of their life.

Cheers.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I am feeding them 4-5 times a day (fozen krill,raw shrimp and scallops)they look like they are going to explode.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

I had 22 nickel sized reds in a 125G and grew them up to the 3 inch mark without any losses. Keep your temp between 76-78 degrees, also how many do you have and in what sized tank?

Nero is correct about the multiple feedings per day. I fed mine at least 3 times a day if not more. Feed a variety of foods like blood woms, pellets, small pieces of fish and shrimp. I kept New Life Spectrum pellets as my staple and changed the "meat group" daily.

Provide plenty of places for them to explore or hide. I found with pygos that the more of them you have the less aggressive they are towards one another because there is just so much going on in the tank.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A powerhead placed right at the bottom as well will help. They are more likely to hang near the bottom so it forces current use.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

They are in a 125 gal tank with plenty of hiding places(wich they never use)the funny part is that it is not my bigger fish doing the killing its the smaller ones.

I try to feed 4-5 times a day.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RedSoxfan said:


> They are in a 125 gal tank with plenty of hiding places(wich they never use)the funny part is that it is not my bigger fish doing the killing its the smaller ones.
> 
> *I try to feed 4-5 times a day.*


That's too much feeding; i don't think its necessary, a couple of times per day would do.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I put the remaining babies in a 55 gal because my 3" came in today,there are a lot of plastic plants and caves so they seem happier right now.


----------

